# Contact lenses



## AdamSmith (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey all - I recently moved to Scotland and I need to buy contact lenses (preferably online)

Which site can supply them, with decent quality/price ratio? 

I saw www.contactlenses.co.uk - anyone used them?


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi mate.

I just checked your website. I'm using Bausch and lomb contact lenses, one of the cheapest.

I'm using polish wesite - I just compared price of my bauschandlomb

And on half year supply(including-postal cost, delivery and cost of payment).

I save about 20pounds! Comparing to website from your link.

Website is www.szkla.com/39804


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.feelgoodcontacts.com/

http://www.lenstore.co.uk/

there are loads of websites, just google and then compare your particular lense prices


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

Will do :thumb:


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

MissBC said:


> http://www.feelgoodcontacts.com/
> 
> http://www.lenstore.co.uk/
> 
> there are loads of websites, just google and then compare your particular lense prices


Just compared prices with szkla.com for my lenses(with all additional costs). Price would be nearly this same(3pounds cheaper) on szkla.com

I didn't know that we need prescription for contact lenses in UK!!!!


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.daysoftcontactlenses.com/

Your welcome.


----------

